# WW2 Battlefront!



## CallOfDuty (9 Jan 2006)

Hey there everyone............I was walking through the grocerystore today and they had a bunch of movies for sale.  The one I was interested in was called WW2 Battlefront!, and it was in a tin case and had 5 discs, and runs about 7 hours long.   The tagline is basically " world war two like you have never seen it before!  In colour!"  Its not a hollywood movie, but a documentary featuring colour film.  
   Has anyone here seen it before?  Its 22 dollars for the set, and I'd like to know if its any good before I buy it.
  CHeers all
Steve


----------



## 3rd Herd (9 Jan 2006)

Call of Duty
no I have seen that set for sale but the history channel has been running a battlefront series of either orginal colour film clips or colourized black and white which was popular in the late 1950's and early sixties. You could go to the history channel web site and check or you could just purchase it and write a review for the rest of us.
Cheers


----------

